# Help Indentify this tractor.



## Cerb (Jul 31, 2021)

Looking for info on a IH tractor before buying for a possible rebuild project (engine seized). Original color was yellow, but someone painted over it in army green. I was unable to find any data plate anywhere. Owner has no idea of model, he believes year is 70s 80s, but is unsure. 

Stamped on engine 388575R2 also C153 37887-believe this to be engine serial
Other stamps 3064228 R, 3044048R2.

My research so far, points me towards an International 444, but still unsure. Will attach a few pics to hopefully help in the process. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't know what it is, but I will say the previous owner has attained new heights concerning the '5 gallon Finish' mantra. Only an idiot would paint a PTO stub. What a disaster, previous owner is quite the slob painter.

Hope you got it real cheap, you have quite an adventure in store.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you post a few photos of the tractor as a whole?, the top link setup is simular to the 454 and 574 top link, those models had the gear change inline and on the side near the rear guard, and with the top of the transmission housing clear of impediments.

Certainly a pre 80's model.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

TractorData.com International Harvester 444 tractor information







www.tractordata.com













International 2444


The International 2444 was built by International Harvester from 1967 to 1969, with partial manufacture in Doncaster, England and final assembly in Louisville, Kentucky, USA. Main article: International Harvester For basic 444 utility tractor see International 444. For low-profile version see...




tractors.fandom.com





2nd site is for the yellow tractor


----------



## Cerb (Jul 31, 2021)

FredM said:


> Can you post a few photos of the tractor as a whole?, the top link setup is simular to the 454 and 574 top link, those models had the gear change inline and on the side near the rear guard, and with the top of the transmission housing clear of impediments.
> 
> Certainly a pre 80's model.


I do not have a picture of tractor as a whole. I will try and get one posted soon, but the seller and my work schedules are so out of wack that I won't be able to for about 2 weeks. I will attach the fee other photos I have that didn't get posted earlier. Thank you.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't worry about photos, I googled and found 444 and the 2444 industrial yellow model.

Have you opened the second address I sent titled "international 2444", this will give you most of your info you need including the C153 gas engine as used on your tractor.


----------



## Darryle (Jul 14, 2021)

FredM said:


> TractorData.com International Harvester 444 tractor information
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it with the 2444


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Darryle said:


> I think you nailed it with the 2444


Sure hope so Darryle.


----------



## Cerb (Jul 31, 2021)

Sorry for late reply, work has been hectic. I also agree all roads are leading to a 2444. Thank you for the responses. Anyone here ever owned a 2444, or have an idea of parts availability?
I assume parts shouldn't be too scarce since the engine and most other components were used on multiple models. Other than a seized engine and a bad paint job, the tractor over all seems to be complete.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day Cerb, if you type IH 2444 in the search box on this forum, this will bring up a couple more owners of this model, you could PM them to ask questions.


----------

